# finish for hardboard



## bimityedye (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Guys
We all know what happens to tempered harboard when it gets wet, so what can I put on some newly made baseplates to keep them as close to pristine as I can? I don't imagine any kind of liquid would work but there must be something I can use.

Dave W.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I am far from knowing, but i would try some rub on urethanes. It dries in 4 to 6 min, and put a second rub on in about 6 hours. Then it might hold urethanes clear finish, if applied sparingly Before you do it on a project, try a scrap, first.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I would bet that a polyurethane spray would work.












> Fast dry polyurethane formula that creates a finish that lasts twice as long as varnish. Ultra clear finish protects wood from scuff marks, water, and other abrasions. Can be used over most stains, metal, and painted surfaces. Available in gloss and satin


Rust-Oleum poly LINK


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I think you may be disappointed no matter what you try to do with it.
Hardboard is like a sponge. 
How thick is the board. Might OSB (outdoor sign board) work better?


----------



## Biglou13 (Oct 26, 2007)

How about laminating some formica or melamine over them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bimityedye said:


> Hi Guys
> We all know what happens to tempered harboard when it gets wet,
> 
> Dave W.


This is the same as masonite?

My dad built a cabin for his 1937 chev pickup with this and it was painted.

Lasted outdoors for many, many years.

James


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

AxlMyk said:


> I think you may be disappointed no matter what you try to do with it.
> Hardboard is like a sponge.
> How thick is the board. Might OSB (outdoor sign board) work better?


Mike,
OSB means "Oriented Strand Board" not "outdoor sign board". It is what is used for roofing now instead of plywood. It is nothing like tempered hardboard or Masonite (brand name).

I think that just plain outdoor paint will work on the hardboard. I would suggest a coat of primer to help the paint stick.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just a shot of " Masonite " and "OSB board "  I do like to use it for the bottom on boxes it's very strong ...

=====


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've used "Bondcrete", a water based sealer many times over the years to seal hardboard, but just about any sealer like shellac followed by whatever finish you choose should be fine. A universal sealer like BondCrete has many uses like as a concrete additive for waterproofing, sealing concrete floors to prevent that constant dust, even what a late friend of mine did many years ago, glued a section of brickwork which had blown down in a storm! I also remember many years ago a plasterer skimming walls which had several coats of gloss paint applied over a number of years by first applying a full strength coat of a similar sealer.


----------

